
Musk's Tesla Plans Up to $1.15B Capital Raise to Cut Risk - jeo1234
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-03-15/musk-s-tesla-plans-up-to-1-15-billion-capital-raise-to-cut-risk
======
idiot_stick
Right out of the Tesla Playbook: Make an announcement ("Model Y!") then raise
cash.

It's a surprisingly small amount, which makes me think they couldn't get the
terms they wanted/needed/

